# Zone Alarm Pro vs. Commodo



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm thinking of switching from ZAP to Commodo since my subscription to ZAP is going to run out soon. I've heard good things about Commodo.

Any thoughts or other firewall suggestions? :smile:


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Comodo Firewall Pro is excellent. They are as good as or even better than ZoneAlarm.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

From what i have found, when using ZA Free and ZA pro, it can slow down your internet connection


----------



## Gator Fox (Apr 2, 2007)

Everybody has their own opinion. So my opinion is Zone Alarm Pro and the FREE version. I have the Pro on my main computer I use everyday with a Router and I have two other computers I have Zone Alarm Free version installed. Never ever had a problem with the product, especially upgrading when there are new upgrades available.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I recently switched from Zone Alarm Pro to Comodo, based on reviews and benchmark tests. I haven't noticed either program causing slowdowns, both seem to be very similar in resource usage. Whichever you go for, it will be an improvement on the built-in Windows firewall.


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

Went over to Comodo. :smile:


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Also Comodo BOClean Anti-Malware is good, and free


----------

